# IUI October?



## sam_mcl (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi, 
My husband and I have our first appointment next Monday to begin IUI. Has anyone got any advice or beginning treatment at the same time - would be great to have and give some support.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Sam


----------



## sam (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Sam,
I have just typed you a really long message and somehow lost it in cyberspace!! So here goes again!!

Just really wanted to say 'good luck' with your appointment tomorrow!!

There are almost certainly quite a few girls who will be cycling with you this month, have you looked at the Oct/Nov cycle buddies section? There is probably a mixture of girls doing IUI and IVf on there and it really helps having people going through the same thing at the same time.

There are quite a few girls who have had success with IUI on here who are posting on the 'bun in the oven' board including Sharon who found out she was pregnant last week!! And loads who can probably answer your questions.

I have had 7 IUI's, so any questions, just ask. I had a posisitve on number 5 but miscarried but that wasn't the fault of the IUI! It still worked.

This site is so great and the girls here are just so supportive, I hope you find it as useful as I have!

Where are you having treatment?

Good luck!

Samxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Sam

Yep lots of luck for your IUI 

Your starting off on a good note as Sharon has just got her positve, I think it was here 2nd go but Im not sure!

Ive also done 4 IUI's now so if any questions feel free to ask, its really not too bad at all. Quite exciting really as you see all whats going on during the ultrasounds. I actually quite enjoyed it, so lots of luck to you and DH.

Speak soon

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Allisonr (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi Sam
yes I'm due to have first DIUI (donor sperm IUI) very soon all being well. I see the doc on the 21st and praying that will be able to satrt right away so insemiation would be 10th/11th Nov. Come over to the Oct/Nov cycle buddies, there's loads there!!!
Good luck and see you on the other post
Love
Allison


----------



## Lolly (Oct 14, 2002)

Hi AllisonR
I've done 5DIUI I'm nearly half way through my 2 week wait. I'll see you in the cycle buddy section. The best of luck  to you on the 21st.
love Lolly

Done 2 ICSIS with DH but both negative.


----------



## banjo (Oct 9, 2002)

Hi Sam,
Just wanted to wish you luck on your 1st IUI on Monday.
My husband and I had our 1st last month but unfortunately did not work but others do so don't worry. We will be going for the 2nd in November but not sure of date yet. Are you taking Menopur, Clomid or nothing at all. We had Menopur and I had 1 large follicle on my left and several small omes on my right but they think they are Polycystic.

Anyway let us know how it goes,

Baby dust and Hugs 

Banjo x


----------



## sam_mcl (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi all,
thanks for your messages. Banjo - not taking clomid as I had six cycles on its own. Didn't work so now have to move onto IUI. Know it is injections - but not which drug.

I hope the experience on Monday will be good and I am positive about beginning the treatment - how long that will last when the hormones go wild - who knows!

Good luck all!
love
Sam


----------

